# Ergon Sattel für Gravelbike



## embee (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ein wenig non-MTB, aber das Egon-Forum sollte das hergeben 

Nach einem gescheiterten Versuch mit Brooks mag ich mir einen Ergon-Sattel für mein Gravelbike kaufen. Mit dem SMA habe ich super Erfahrungen am MTB gemacht. 
Das Gravelbike wird für Touren und als Commuter eingesetzt. Welchen Sattel empfiehlt ihr? Mein erster Gedanke und Ergebnis des Saddle Selectors war der SRX3. Der scheint aber a) vollkommen ausverkauft zu sein... und ist b) wahrscheinlich eher für eine sportliche Nutzung wie beim Cyclocross ausgelegt. Mein Gedanke ist, dass ich einen Kompromiss zwischen sportlich und komfortabel suche. Dann lieber die SFC-Serie? Inwiefern sind die MTB-Sättel wie SMC3 und 4 geeignet? 

Danke für ein paar Tipps


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Juni 2018)

Hi @embee ,
in der Tat wäre der SRX3 vielleicht aufgrund seiner Rampe im Heck die beste Wahl, dieser ist allerdings nicht mehr verfügbar, da wir auf der diesjährligen Eurobike in etwa zwo Wochen einen "Nachfolger" vorstellen werden, der voraussichtlich ab Ende des Jahres/kommender Saison in die Läden kommen wird. 

Der SMC3, genauso wie der SMC4 (gerade weil Du auf Komfort abzielst) und auch der SFC3 sind mögliche Kandidaten. Je nach Einsatzgebiet und Komfortwunsch.

Die bekanntliche "Qual der Wahl", aber das wirkt nur so.
Ich kann sagen die Komfortkurve geht vom SRX3/SMC3 über den SMC4 zum SFC3 nach oben.
Das ist vielleicht die beste/adäquateste Umschreibung.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## embee (25. Juni 2018)

Hi Niels,
na das hilft mir doch bestens weiter! Mein neuer SMC4 ist schon bestellt 

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Wbs_70 (25. Juli 2018)

Hi embee

ich fahre auf meinem Mason Bokeh Gravel/Cross und Bikepackingrad den Ergon SRX3-Pro und bin schon ziemlich begeistert.
hatte die selben Bedenken wie Du, aber es passt für diese Art Fahrrad und Einsatzzweck sehr sehr gut.

Ich habe das Rad gekauft und bis 5 Tage danach mit dem neuen SRX3 die 620km Tuscany Trail gefahren, ohne auch nur einmal wirkliche Sitzbeschwerden zu haben oder falsche Position, ich komem sonst vom SLR XP/TT und habe den SRX3 in Größe S.
das hochgezogene Heck empfinde ich als sehr angenehm, die sportliche/leicht aufrechte Sitzposition auf dem Gravelbike passt sehr gut zum Sattel, auch rennradrouren im Überland sind sehr gut damit.

kann den Sattel wärmstens empfehlen, habe ihn auch noch bei genügend onlinehändlern und hier im ibc gefunden


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. Juli 2018)

Ein sehr schönes Bike bzw. sehr gelungener Aufbau, wie ich finde. 

"Tuscany Trail Finisher" klingt auch gut.  
Hättest Du ggf Lust Deine Story darüber und Deine Erfahrungen mit dem SRX3 auf den 620km auf unserer Seite zu erzählen?
Insofern ja, wende Dich gerne per PN/Unterhaltung an mich. 

Liebe (und kühle) Grüße aus Koblenz, Niels


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Juli 2018)

alles klar,
logo

pn kommt


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. August 2018)

Sänk ju... :*
Sie haben auch schon Antwort. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Starskie (22. Januar 2020)

Ich möchte mich gerne hier anhängen. Seit ich auf meinem Moutainbike seit ich den aktuellen SM Pro fahre gehören Druckschmerzen der Vergangenheit an. Das gleich wünsche ich mir für mein Gravelbike. Einsatzzweck sind lange Tage im Sattel aber auch mal crossen auf Trails. Der SM Pro in M passt perfekt. Welcher Ergon wäre ein passendes Pendant für den Gravel Einsatz?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (23. Januar 2020)

Starskie schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich gerne hier anhängen. Seit ich auf meinem Moutainbike seit ich den aktuellen SM Pro fahre gehören Druckschmerzen der Vergangenheit an.



Danke, @Starskie , das hören/lesen wir immer gerne. ?



Starskie schrieb:


> Das gleich wünsche ich mir für mein Gravelbike. Einsatzzweck sind lange Tage im Sattel aber auch mal crossen auf Trails. Der SM Pro in M passt perfekt. Welcher Ergon wäre ein passendes Pendant für den Gravel Einsatz?



Seit wir den SRX3 aus dem Programm genommen haben – und wir im MTB Bereich den SM Men sowie im Road Bereich den SR Men im Lineup haben – bewerben wir gerne beide auch für diesen Einsatzbereich.
Je nach "Komfort-Orientierung" kannst Du Dich für einen von beiden entscheiden. Der SR ist weniger gepolstert, besitzt aber in der Pro Version zusätzlich zum AirCell Foam auch noch unterstützend OrthoCell Inlays für einen definierte und langlebige Rückstellkräfte.

LG, Niels


----------



## Starskie (24. Januar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Danke, @Starskie , das hören/lesen wir immer gerne. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Empfehlung. Deine Beteiligung hier ist echt vorbildlich und mega hilfreich! Denkst du der SR passt meinem PO ähnlich gut wie der SM oder sind die extrem unterschiedlich geformt!
Cheers


----------



## IndianaWalross (25. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Januar 2020)

Starskie schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlung. Deine Beteiligung hier ist echt vorbildlich und mega hilfreich!



Knutscha, das geht runter wie Öl! ?
"Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Foren ist dieser Tage nicht mehr die Einfachste...und dabei versuchen wir nur, den Leuten zu helfen. ?‍♂️




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am Cyclocrosser/Gravelbike die Damenvariante Ergon SM Women, ohne Gel. Oder auch den SR Pro Women, wobei mir da die Rillen zuviel Dreck aufnehmen, deswegen eigentlich nur den SM. Die sind für die Sitzposition wie gemacht finde ich. Absolut top! ?



Auch dafür ein dickes Dankeschön! ?





Starskie schrieb:


> Denkst du der SR passt meinem PO ähnlich gut wie der SM oder sind die extrem unterschiedlich geformt!





IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die beiden Sattelmodelle aufeinander gelegt habe, kann ich da bis auf das Gestell und die Rillen auch von den Maßen (selbe Größe) echt keinen Unterschied erkennen, obwohl einer da sein müsste laut nackten Zahlen.  ?



Guckt mal auf die beiden Fotos und die Tabelle darunter:








*SR Men*​*SM Men*​Etwas tieferer und längerer Entlastungskanal​Etwas flacherer und kürzerer Entlastungskanal​Rennradtypische, vorgebeugte Sitzposition​MTB-typische, moderat geneigte Sitzposition​Hervorgehobene Sattelrampe​Weniger hervorgehobene Sattelrampe​Geringere Polsterdicke​Höhere Polsterdicke​
Das sind die Unterschiede.


LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (27. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Januar 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Sorry aber beim Damenmodell kann ich die Unterschiede so einfach nicht bestätigen. Die sitzen sich am selben Rad für mich absolut ident.
> 
> Wie gesagt bis auf das Gestell, die Rillen und ok ggf. reibt es an den Seiten am Rennradsattel weniger. Sonst merk ich 0 Unterschied
> (ausser im Geldbeutel ?)



Kannst Du mir mal Deine genauen Modelle, Versionen und deinen SKA nennen?
Ohne die zu wissen ist die Antwort müßig. ??‍♂️


----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Januar 2020)

Ich kann Deine Aussagen verstehen, aber verstehe ich verstehe nicht ganz, worauf Du hinaus willst? ?
Vielleicht bin ich gerade aber auch schwer von kp...
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, mal einen SR Sport Gel Women mit einem SM Sport Gel Women zu vergleichen:



 



Alles in allem ist es wie beim SM Men gestern von mir beschrieben. ?‍♂️

LG

PS.: Nur nicht durch die unterschiedlichen Größen verunsichern lassen. ?


----------



## Starskie (28. Januar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Knutscha, das geht runter wie Öl! ?
> "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Foren ist dieser Tage nicht mehr die Einfachste...und dabei versuchen wir nur, den Leuten zu helfen. ?‍♂️
> 
> 
> ...



danke für den Vergleich! Ich versuche jetzt mal den SM den ich habe ob er prinzipiell meinen Ansprüchen genügt bzw. meinem Hinterteil beim graveln passt. Kann mir vorstellen dass mir die festere denke des SR aber am Ende mehr zusagt
Cheers und nochmal danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Januar 2020)

Starskie schrieb:


> Kann mir vorstellen dass mir die festere denke des SR aber am Ende mehr zusagt



Ich gehe fast davon aus. Ich selbst würde auch eher den SR fürs Gravel wählen, da definierter und mit ausgeprägterer Rampe.


----------



## Starskie (9. Februar 2020)

Hey, 
kannst du mir noch sagen wie sich der SR Comp und der Pro unterscheiden? Habe gelesen, dass der Comp etwas komfortabler und der Pro mehr auf Race getrimmt ist. 
stimmt das so?
Cheers


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Februar 2020)

Das stimmt soweit nicht ganz.

Die Unterschiede bei der SR Men Serie zwischen SR Comp Men und SR Pro Men liegen bei Padding, also der Polsterung, und dem Gewicht.

In punkto Polsterung: Während die *Comp* Variante auf den sogenannten *Orthopedic Comfort Foam* zurückgreift, setzt die *Pro* Variante auf den hochwertigeren *Orthopedic AirCell Foam*. Beide verfügen darüberhinaus über die OrthoCell Inlays (EVAC Schaum).

In punkto Gewicht, was auch ua. auch auf die Polsterung zurückzuführen ist: Während das *Comp* Modell etwa *260g* auf die Waage bringt, wiegt das *Pro* Modell (mit TiNox Streben) nur etwa *220g*.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Bei weiteren Fragen...fragen. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## Starskie (10. Februar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das stimmt soweit nicht ganz.
> 
> Die Unterschiede bei der SR Men Serie zwischen SR Comp Men und SR Pro Men liegen bei Padding, also der Polsterung, und dem Gewicht.
> 
> ...


Merci! Hilft teilweise 
ist einer mehr auf Komfort bzw. Langstrecke ausgelegt? In frage komme und die TiNox Varianten.
Cheers


----------



## Blaubarschbub (10. Februar 2020)

@Starskie
Ich fahre mit meinen 0,1 t u. a. einen SR Men Comp auf Gravel (musste die Beichnung erstmal suchen, aber steht ja gut sichtbar in der Prostata Ritze ).
D. h. es lastet nicht gerade die Bantam Gewichtsklasse auf den Polstern und bei mir sind gute 3 Stunden Sitzen/Fahren am Stück völlig problemlos. Nach dem Einsatz in allen 4 Jahreszeiten sind keine groben äusserlichen Abnutzungsspuren erkennbar.

Von meiner Seite aus eine Empfehlung für das "Einsteigermodell" dieser Serie.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Februar 2020)

Starskie schrieb:


> ist einer mehr auf Komfort bzw. Langstrecke ausgelegt? In frage komme und die TiNox Varianten.



Wie gesagt, Comp und Pro Variante bieten dasselbe Padding und dieselben Inlays. Wünscht Du mehr Komfort, empfehle ich an dieser Stelle eher den SM Men, der mehr aufgepolstert ist.

LG, Niels


----------



## TiCiLA (6. März 2020)

Ich fahre auf meinem Gravel, auf dem ich allerdings sehr sportlich sitze, einen SR Pro Men. Ein wirklich bequemer Sattel. Lediglich an der Sattelnase löst sich so langsam die Beschichtung ab, das gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Anfangs sah es aus, als wäre ein grat an der Kante der Vertiefung, jetzt kann man fast zusehen wie die Stellen immer größer werden.

 Nach 2-3 Jahren guter Benutzung würde ich nichts sagen, aber nach 4 Monaten und 2K km.... Ist auch nur an der rechten Seite.









Was sagt Ergon dazu? Macht es sinn hier zu reklamieren?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. März 2020)

Guten Morgen, @TiCiLA .
Das soll so nicht sein und den Sattel hätte ich gerne für unsere F+E, damit die der Sache auf den Grund gehen können. Ich schreibe Dir dazu gleich eine PN mit meinen Kontaktdaten. Folgt bis spätestens mittags.

Alternativ kannst Du mir ebenfalls Deine Daten (eMail- und Lieferadresse) schon zukommen lassen. Genauso muss ich die Satteldaten für den Austausch haben. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## TiCiLA (6. März 2020)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike ,

Ich hab dir eine PN zusammen mit der Rechnung geschickt, dort solltest du alle Daten finden.

Danke schon einmal.

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. März 2020)

Hast auch schon PN...und bekommst gleich noch eine Mail-Kopie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donb (10. März 2020)

Ist denn der SR Pro der für Gravel-Bikes geeignetste Sattel? Wenn man das Bild so sieht, dann kann man sich vorstellen, dass das an der Stelle (wo ja viel Reibung ist) öfters passieren kann, oder?


----------



## TiCiLA (10. März 2020)

Laut Ergon sollte das nicht passieren, da die Scheuer stelle auch nur einseitig ist, gehe ich doch von einem Material/Verarbeitungsfehler aus, kann vorkommen. *An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein dickes Danke und fettes Lob für den Service!* Musste zwar über Bike24 reklamieren, da der Sattel dort auch gekauft wurde, aber Ergon hat sich hier im Vorfeld gekümmert und alles abgeklärt,. Ich musste nur noch den alten Sattel einpacken und abschicken.

Von Bike24 habe ich aufgrund dessen und auch weil sich Ergon mit ihnen in Verbindung gesetzt hat, auch vorab einen Ersatz kostenfrei zugeschickt bekommen. Da ich Pendler zur Arbeit bin, konnte ich jetzt nicht auf einen Sattel verzichten, von daher echt perfekt das alles so Reibungslos funktioniert hat.

Den SR kann ich uneingeschränkt auch für ein Gravelbike empfehlen, wer es aber etwas weicher haben möchte, sollte dann aber evtl. die MTB Variante nehmen, der SM hat wohl etwas mehr Polster als der SR.


----------



## donb (10. März 2020)

Ok, danke für Dein Feedback.

Bei mir ist der Ergon SR Pro und der Specialized Power Arc bzw. Phenom in der engeren Auswahl.

Hat der Ergon Vorteile auf dem Gravelbike gegenüber den anderen von Specialized? Man liest ja sehr sehr oft, dass kurze Sattel eigentlich sehr gut sind.


----------



## TiCiLA (10. März 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur zu SQLab 612 und Fizik Antares R3 Versus Evo im vergleich berichten. Am ende entscheidet der Hintern, welches Unterteil passt ?


----------



## donb (10. März 2020)

TiCiLA schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich kann nur zu SQLab 612 und Fizik Antares R3 Versus Evo im vergleich berichten...



Den Antares R3 (in normal) fahre ich auch. Jedoch leider zu schmal. Wie verhält sich der Ergon denn zu dem im Vergleich?


----------



## TiCiLA (10. März 2020)

Der Versus Evo ist mir zu weich. Also die Schale selber gibt bei meinen nackigen 88kg schon gut nach und fühlt sich für mich nicht gut an, als würde man in den Sattel einsinken. Auch die Oberfläche ist mir viel zu glatt, es fühlt sich an als würde man darauf immerzu herum rutschen.

Schwer zu beschreiben.. 

Der SR Men Pro ist von der Schale her einiges härter, das Obermaterial ist schön griffig, kein rutschen, gibt aber dennoch etwas nach. Für mich also Weich genug und in Verbindung mit der Syntace P6 Hiflex habe ich genug Flex auch auf Pflastersteinen. Den Antares habe ich in Regular ausprobiert und den Ergon fahre ich bei einem Sitzknochenabstand von rund 11 cm in S/M. Der Passt für mich wie "Arsch in die Hose".


----------



## donb (10. März 2020)

Habe auch gehört, dass der Evo sehr weich sein soll.

Evtl. hat ja noch jemand Feedback an der Stelle?

@Ergon_Bike überlegt Ihr eigentlich auch einen "kurzen" Sattel wie den Power herauszubringen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. März 2020)

Gut, dass ihr euch hier im Forum auch untereinander zu helfen wisst!  ?
Leider ist das nicht mehr alltäglich.




TiCiLA schrieb:


> Laut Ergon sollte das nicht passieren, da die Scheuer stelle auch nur einseitig ist, gehe ich doch von einem Material/Verarbeitungsfehler aus, kann vorkommen. *An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein dickes Danke und fettes Lob für den Service!* Musste zwar über Bike24 reklamieren, da der Sattel dort auch gekauft wurde, aber Ergon hat sich hier im Vorfeld gekümmert und alles abgeklärt,. Ich musste nur noch den alten Sattel einpacken und abschicken.



Danke gerne. In erster Linie war uns hier wichtig den defekten Sattel zwecks Recherche zurückzubekommen, aber wir versuchen mit unserem Service immer in erster Linie den Mehrwert für den Kunden herauszuarbeiten bzw. der User soll keinen Nachteil durch einen Defekt erleiden – in erster Linie dann nicht, wenn es sich wie hier um einen Fabrikationsfehler handelt.



TiCiLA schrieb:


> Den SR kann ich uneingeschränkt auch für ein Gravelbike empfehlen, wer es aber etwas weicher haben möchte, sollte dann aber evtl. die MTB Variante nehmen, der SM hat wohl etwas mehr Polster als der SR.



Genauso Danke auch für die Kundenempfehlung, denn die werden von anderen Kunden zumeist als authentischer angesehen. ✌

Die Danksagungen gebe ich weiter an unsere andere Fee aus dem Service. ?‍♀️?




donb schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike überlegt Ihr eigentlich auch einen "kurzen" Sattel wie den Power herauszubringen?



Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber ich reiche die Frage gerne weiter in die F+E und melde mich bei Antwort wieder.


LG, Niels


----------

